# Routing with wet wood



## stockjobbing (Sep 11, 2011)

I live in Costa Rica where we have high humidity (80%+) and it take a long time for wood from the mill to dry out so I work with wet wood. I have never used a router on wet wood so I need to know what type of problems I could run into?

I notice craftsmen in the states use MDF ,where I live all MDF gets real moldy,so I wanted other craftsmen to know the effect of high humidity on MDF laminated or not.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

First answer, don't do it.
If you have to, mould with multiple passes, when grooving use a spiral cutter, but don't expect the results to be as good as we expect.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

derek willis said:


> First answer, don't do it.


I'll second that! No matter what cutters you use they won't be very efficient at shearing the fibres cleanly. I suspect you'll get a bit of kickback, too

Regards

Phil


----------



## stockjobbing (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for your replies ,It was very helpful.
The reason lightning doesn't strike twice in the same place is that the same place isn't there the second time.


----------

